
Magnitude 4.5 Earthquake in SF Bay Area (1km SSE of Pleasant Hill) Monday Night - DrScump
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/nc73291880/executive
======
DrScump
10:33pm Monday local time (PDT), 05:33:42 Tuesday UTC.

It was preceded by a foreshock of magnitude 2.5 by 9+ minutes.

Pleasant Hill is 23 miles (37km) NE of San Francisco, CA.

The earthquakes are not hypocentered in either the San Andreas fault or the
Hayward fault.

